# Cheap bulk 3d targets



## rat-trapper (Apr 5, 2006)

Anyone know of a source for cheap 3d targets?

I may want quite a few of them.
thanks


----------



## Schriner (Feb 1, 2005)

*3d Targets*

R&W on Ebay


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

R&w Is As Cheap As You Will Find


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tad hinton makes inexpensive targets also 

http://hintontargets.com


----------

